# Sticky  Beads vs Kitty Litter (Important Announcement)



## Puff Moderator Team

In the past, there's been a big debate here about which media, Beads or Kitty Litter, a person should use, but lately it's getting beyond ridiculous. There is no need for KL talk in a thread that is asking about beads specifically. Just as there is no need to mention beads in a thread that asks about KL specifically. If the thread is asking "What should I use?" then both sides may feel free to put in their :2. Otherwise from this point forward all posts that tout one over the other in a thread that is specific will be deleted. This goes for both sides of the argument.


----------

